

Visualization techniques for networking (and not only) data - ntoshev
http://hype.free.googlepages.com/network_visualization.pdf

======
ivey
Even if you're not interested in reading the article, I'd recommend a quick
skim to look at the pretty pictures. There are some novel approaches to data
in there that may inspire you later.

